# A-Plan £947 fully comp



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

R32 GTR
1989

Value £13k

Full NCB(Me and the wife)

All mods declared

Usual security

£947

£100 less than last year.

WELL CHUFFED


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

They are REALLY good ....

Just got my renewal through , all mods declared inc cage etc 

around £100 less than last year too @ £745 :smokin: (just me insured though)


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

My wife(5 years younger) actually lowered my premium..


----------

